# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > Issue - Kaspersky identifying trojans

## TMS

I'm getting this in Kaspersky ... seems to be when I display my User CP but it could be elsewhere:

03.02.2016 11.08.42	Download blocked	
http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...-core.js?v=418	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	
Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...-core.js?v=418 
Application: Google Chrome	
Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/3/2016 11:08 AM

03.02.2016 11.08.42	Object (file) detected.	
http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...-core.js?v=418	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	
Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...-core.js?v=418 
Application: Google Chrome	
Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/3/2016 11:08 AM

03.02.2016 11.07.21	Download blocked	
http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...-core.js?v=418	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	
Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...-core.js?v=418 
Application: Google Chrome	
Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/3/2016 11:07 AM

03.02.2016 11.07.21	Object (file) detected.	
http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...-core.js?v=418	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	
Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...-core.js?v=418 
Application: Google Chrome	
Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/3/2016 11:07 AM

With the advice to close the page

----------


## romperstomper

My script blocker is stopping a script running from IP address 46.4.37.80 which is in Germany. Looking at the source for the page, it appears to be an iFrame linking to a german linkedin account for Alicia Mattar, whoever that is.

And to think Websense only just unblocked this site after a few days shy of a year...

----------


## TMS

I think Kyle referred to that link in one of his posts about the continual download issue.

----------


## romperstomper

I thought I'd seen it somewhere. I've also just blocked a script from js.chrenovuihren.com who/whatever that may be.

----------


## TMS

OK, I'm getting sick of this ...

I'm going to sign off for a week or two in the hope that someone in the TT can get their backside into gear and sort out the issues on this site.

Maybe someone (Mod/Admin) can email me when it's fixed.

04.02.2016 17.55.04	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/4/2016 5:55 PM
04.02.2016 17.55.03	Object (file) detected.	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/4/2016 5:55 PM
04.02.2016 17.41.36	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/4/2016 5:41 PM
04.02.2016 17.41.36	Object (file) detected.	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/4/2016 5:41 PM
04.02.2016 17.38.41	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/4/2016 5:38 PM
04.02.2016 17.38.41	Object (file) detected.	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/4/2016 5:38 PM
04.02.2016 17.37.40	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/4/2016 5:37 PM
04.02.2016 17.37.40	Object (file) detected.	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/4/2016 5:37 PM
04.02.2016 17.32.33	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/4/2016 5:32 PM
04.02.2016 17.32.33	Object (file) detected.	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/4/2016 5:32 PM
04.02.2016 17.31.42	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/4/2016 5:31 PM
04.02.2016 17.31.42	Object (file) detected.	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/4/2016 5:31 PM
04.02.2016 17.27.56	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/4/2016 5:27 PM
04.02.2016 17.27.56	Object (file) detected.	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/4/2016 5:27 PM
04.02.2016 17.10.01	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/4/2016 5:10 PM
04.02.2016 17.10.01	Object (file) detected.	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/4/2016 5:10 PM
04.02.2016 17.07.45	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/4/2016 5:07 PM
04.02.2016 17.07.45	Object (file) detected.	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/4/2016 5:07 PM
04.02.2016 17.05.58	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/4/2016 5:05 PM
04.02.2016 17.05.58	Object (file) detected.	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/4/2016 5:05 PM
04.02.2016 17.05.05	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/4/2016 5:05 PM
04.02.2016 17.05.05	Object (file) detected.	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/4/2016 5:05 PM
04.02.2016 17.04.45	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/4/2016 5:04 PM
04.02.2016 17.04.45	Object (file) detected.	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/4/2016 5:04 PM
04.02.2016 17.03.35	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/4/2016 5:03 PM
04.02.2016 17.03.35	Object (file) detected.	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/4/2016 5:03 PM

----------


## TMS

Please note: I couldn't actually get all the error messages into the post and had to delete a big (half?) chunk

----------


## Doc.AElstein

So does that mean people like me not getting these warnings are being unknowingly bombarded with viruses?  :EEK!: 
( All I notice is that pages are taking longer to load and in the bottom left corner of the browser it says it is waiting for stuff ( It always does/ did, but not usually as long as it seems to be at EF )
Alan

----------


## TMS

Hi Alan.  In all honesty, I don't know how serious the issue/s is/are.  Every thread that I open is intercepted by Kaspersky, as can be seen in the previous post (from me  :Wink:  ).

But I'm also seeing it in relation to the "Canned Replies" (which you may not be able to see). Image attached below.

That leads me to believe that the situation is getting worse and more pages are being affected.

Malicious Web Page.jpg

PS: thanks for the rep and kind words.  Clearly, I haven't dragged myself away just yet but I feel I must take a break for a while until it gets sorted.


Kind Regards, TMS

----------


## FDibbins

Trevor, I did post on the other related thread that management said we had been attacked, but they had dealt with it - dont recall the time, but I will look again

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> ....I don't know how serious the issue/s is/are.  Every thread that I open is intercepted by Kaspersky, ..... leads me to believe that the situation is getting worse and more pages are being affected.....learly, I haven't dragged myself away just yet but I feel I must take a break for a while until it gets sorted.....



OK, thanks.   Just noticed in the past that when a lot of things naffed a lot of us you seemed less peeved. So thought it must be bad if you thought of leaving ( for a while ) 
Alan

----------


## TMS

@Ford: despite what you have been told, it seems the TT don't know their A from their E  :Frown: 

@Alan: again, thanks for your thoughts. I've been irritated and wound up in the past, and learned that there is little point, so I try to take it gently.  But, seriously, the recent and ongoing problems are beyond belief.  The EF Management (not Ford/JB) don't appear to take any notice or make any effort to make the investment to employ (recruit or contract) competent staff to resolve the issues.  And the current TT doesn't deserve the title.  I recognise that there is a view that VB is far from perfect but it would seem that other sites don't experience the same level of problems, if any at all.

----------


## FDibbins

Trevor, I will - once again - forward this to management.  I am at work right now, and will do this as soon as I get home

----------


## TMS

Thanks Ford  :Smilie:

----------


## alansidman

@Ford
FYI.  I am using McAfee and Chrome and I just started getting the warnings.  I fear that we may be under attack again.

Alan

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks Alan, will pass that along as well.  I am using IE 9 and 11 and McAfee and do not see any messages (on about 5 different company pc's)

----------


## TMS

@Alan: in a way, relieved it's not just me :Smilie:

----------


## humdingaling

i just got a whole bunch as well
chrome

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Surprisingly I have not seen those warnings  :Confused: 

Using Firefox with Symantec protection  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

I have reported this to management

----------


## TMS

The current issue, highlighted above, means I can't use canned replies on my laptop.

So, it's not just that Kaspersky screams every time I open a thread, there is a practical impact too

----------


## FDibbins

I am still waiting to hear back from them  :Frown:

----------


## FDibbins

Trevor, is this still happening?

Latest feedback...




> [11:47:24 AM] Shub: checking  in max Antivirus Site is clean now
> [11:47:25 AM] Shub: http://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/excelforum.com
> [11:47:45 AM] Shub: In Mcafee is showing safe

----------


## TMS

Yep.  Just cleared the cach back to the beginning of time and this is the log for the past hour or so.  The most recent ones are since the cache was cleared.




```

```


Regards, TMS

----------


## alansidman

ford
Getting lost of them now.  See attachedCapture.PNG

----------


## FDibbins

Sorry guys, was not able to log in earlier today (yesterday? Feb 5)

Is this still a problem?

----------


## alansidman

No issues this morning.  Will try again later in the day.

----------


## Tsjallie

Did receive a warning message from Securi last week disallowing me to include code as part of a post.
No other warnings. But my OP did get warnings and his notification mails were marked infected.

Sorry to see how guys like Ford are let down by EF management while EF is building a reputation on these matters. :Mad: 
Wonder if we can do anything to support them?

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Tsjallie




> Did receive a warning message from Securi last week disallowing me to include code ..........



_ .. you may have had one of those character combinations that Scurri don't like.. you might want to check out for example
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4305750
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4226385
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4295096
http://www.excelforum.com/developmen...ml#post4295092
_.........................




> ...Sorry to see how guys like Ford are let down by EF management .....



Think he was locked out himself yesterday, and sought refuge elsewhere!! - Did not stop him carrying on  helping people wanting help in Excel...for the thousandths time!!!......
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/lounge-...469-go-me.html

What worries the most that are still a lot of regulars endlessly helping out here day after day, and i just hope they are not being bombarded with viruses. – I mean if most of us do not get those warnings , does it just mean our system did not detect them and we could be in for a nasty surprise??
Alan

----------


## Tsjallie

Hi Alan,




> What worries the most that are still a lot of regulars endlessly helping out here day after day, and i just hope they are not being bombarded with viruses.  I mean if most of us do not get those warnings , does it just mean our system did not detect them and we could be in for a nasty surprise??



If you're well protected I don't think you've much to worry about. Though 100% protection is non-existent.
If you have your AV up (and never down), don't ignore warnings, keep your data anywhere but local and be alert, you should be fine.

----------


## TMS

This is still a major irritation.  I get in an intervention by Kaspersky for every thread that I open.  It appears to relate to Canned replies which makes them unusable ... I can still see the drop down list, I just can't select any of them.

I also get a similar interception when I try to select a file to upload.  The Manage Attachments option is, therefore, not available to me.  Consequently, if I work up a complex solution that would benefit from being supported by a sample workbook, or an edited workbook, I am unable to upload it.

Please escalate this issue to the Technical Team as it is clearly getting worse.

Regards, TMS

----------


## TMS

Latest Kaspersky prompts:

11.02.2016 23.10.29	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/11/2016 11:10 PM
11.02.2016 23.10.29	Object (file) detected.	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/11/2016 11:10 PM
11.02.2016 23.09.55	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/11/2016 11:09 PM
11.02.2016 23.09.55	Object (file) detected.	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/11/2016 11:09 PM
11.02.2016 23.06.46	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...assetmanage.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...assetmanage.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/11/2016 11:06 PM
11.02.2016 23.06.46	Object (file) detected.	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...assetmanage.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...assetmanage.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/11/2016 11:06 PM
11.02.2016 23.06.27	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/11/2016 11:06 PM
11.02.2016 23.06.27	Object (file) detected.	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/11/2016 11:06 PM
11.02.2016 23.04.45	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/11/2016 11:04 PM
11.02.2016 23.04.45	Object (file) detected.	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/cannedreplies.js	Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/11/2016 11:04 PM

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Now my Symantec antivirus not allowing me to open EF Forums.

----------


## XOR LX

This is absurd. Using Chrome I'm constantly getting this message on the forum:

"_The site ahead contains malware

Attackers currently on js.chrenovuihren.org might attempt to install dangerous programs on your computer that steal or delete your information (for example, photos, passwords, messages, and credit cards)._"

Regards

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Using FF with Linux works like a charm.... ( and so does XL2010 without virtualizing)

----------


## InvisibleMan

I have no issues accessing posts, etc., from my iPad, but my PC anti-virus software is very unhappy about the forum.

----------


## InvisibleMan

I notice that this thread has had 2750+ views. Presumably, that means a lot of people are aware of/interested in this problem.  Is anything being done about it?  Or is that a foolish question?

----------


## alansidman

have not had any alert for at least five days.  All good here.  Chrome, McAfee.

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Symantec completely blocked me from opening EF.  Posting this message from mobile device,

----------


## InvisibleMan

@alansidman: perhaps you need to scan your machine with another application. I'm sure there is something nasty about.

----------


## Tsjallie

The moment I visit the site I get attacked by Nuclear Exploit Kit Redirect 4. Fortunately intercepted by NAV.
This things must be al over the place by now. :Frown:

----------


## XOR LX

> have not had any alert for at least five days.  All good here.  Chrome, McAfee.



With all due respect, Alan, whilst I am happy for you that you yourself have personally not suffered any problems, judging by the recent posts in this thread it appears that others have not been so fortunate as you.

Could you at least confirm that EF is looking into this issue?

Regards

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi InvisibleMan




> ........  Is anything being done about it?  Or is that a foolish question?



It is not at all a foolish question as _clearly_***** a ,lot of people are being effected or are concerned. 
*****Possibly you need to take the time to browse through the many Threads , peaking in particular in the last few weeks on this one..They are all there up front to see in this Sub Forum.. just a quick sample ..

http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...g-threats.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...le-chrome.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...g-trojans.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...-img-link.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...e-changes.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...d-attempt.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...rly-again.html
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...e-warning.html
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...y-loading.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4314257
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4312246
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...orum-down.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ss-denied.html

*_...But admittedly it is getting flooded and difficult to go through them all.*.!!!!!!!!!!!! :EEK!: 

_..If you did tunnel through you would catch a few posts where some info has been communicated..
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4308616
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4309370

_.. You have to bear in mind that the people we "see"  are volunteers, here to satisfy their Excel "addiction" and give an amazing free service helping with Excel. They may get understandably a bit fed up with the endless post they see on the increasing seemingly never ending problems just now. They may not want to fuel the discussions more by replying and cluttering up further this Sub Forum. And They are also not immune, and may experience access problems. And they choose to concentrate on doing a great job helping people with Excel...if / when they still can

_. It is a very long characteristic going back many years that the EF Management make rare appearances to update on problems.
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...se-please.html
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...80#post2698780
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post2704574
_. Clearly that is a Policy. Maybe they too do not want to fuel the discussion, and cluttering further the Sub Forum. Who knows. Or maybe a big banner to warn people coming to the site would be very bad for business. Not everyone thinks to look over here in this Sub Forum. So a large amount of peole may still be "blissfully, luckilly ( or unluckely ) unaware!!

_ It is obvious that many prominent members are dropping ( or being dropped ) like flies.
_ But some are still there, possibly lucky in not being, ( or blissfully unaware that they are being ) effected by viruses. So they continue doing great work and the Forum will likely go on , all be it at a reduced or slower rate..
_ In a way you could argue that it finds a niche. - The other main Excel Forum has the other extreme - it moves sometimes with an insane speed. Things are becoming very slow here. 
_ For the greater good, maybe that is OK, maybe not. Maybe that is a management Policy or aim. But it is very unkind on some people that have contributed so much and then are just ... dropped..  lost...    gone......
_But that is sometimes Life. 

Alan
P.s. Just more of the same--- It took me an hour before I got a window of access to post this got the
Website is offline  No cached version of this page is available.
Error 524
_... plenty of posts on that variation........ http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...t=#post4317153

----------


## Doc.AElstein

*Hi Tsjallie...*




> The moment I visit the site I get attacked by Nuclear Exploit Kit Redirect 4. Fortunately intercepted by NAV.
> This things must be al over the place by now.



_ I think people like me with older computers, not getting these warnings and just using basic security like Microsoft Security essentials should maybe get worried.
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4310805
 _ What do you think now..
_ considering that so many knowledgeable Computer Experts have “gone” or their software is “protecting” them and preventing them from accessing the site, maybe I should get out of here quick, while my Computer still works!!! ( And if i am lucky is not infected!! )

*Alan*

----------


## InvisibleMan

Thank you, Alan, for that comprehensive review of the extent of the problem(s). Not sure how you have the patience to do that  :Smilie: . And I didn't think you could include that many links in a post.

Being realistic, I think I'll just take your word for it, based on my own experience and what I have seen reported here.  I could offer similar documentary evidence but it probably wouldn't add much. And my impression is that I might as well just shove it down the toilet  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## InvisibleMan

I get this from just accessing this thread ...

16.02.2016 12.07.16	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...ditor.js?v=418 
Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...ditor.js?v=418 
Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/16/2016 12:07 PM

16.02.2016 12.07.16	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri..._edit.js?v=418 
Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri..._edit.js?v=418 
Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/16/2016 12:07 PM

16.02.2016 12.07.16	Object (file) detected.	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...ditor.js?v=418 
Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...ditor.js?v=418 
Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/16/2016 12:07 PM

16.02.2016 12.07.16	Object (file) detected.	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri..._edit.js?v=418 
Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri..._edit.js?v=418 
Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/16/2016 12:07 PM

----------


## InvisibleMan

Heh, heh, I was going to upload an image of what I see if/when I try to follow one of those links ... but Kaspersky won't let me do that either.

Seems that one of the big advantages of this forum, the ability to upload files and images, is blocked and unavailable to me.  :Frown:

----------


## InvisibleMan

OK, I think I'm done here.  This forum is now, officially, unusable.  I get all this from just one thread.  Seems to be affecting all sorts of things from: 

16.02.2016 12.35.01	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...glist.js?v=418 
16.02.2016 12.35.01	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...reply.js?v=418 
16.02.2016 12.35.01	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...ggest.js?v=418 
16.02.2016 12.35.00	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...drate.js?v=418 
16.02.2016 12.35.00	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...event.js?v=418 
16.02.2016 12.35.00	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...tedit.js?v=418 
16.02.2016 12.35.00	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...n-min.js?v=418 
16.02.2016 12.35.00	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...quote.js?v=418 
16.02.2016 12.35.00	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...ation.js?v=418 

Detail below:

16.02.2016 12.35.01	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...glist.js?v=418 
Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...glist.js?v=418 
Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/16/2016 12:35 PM

16.02.2016 12.35.01	Object (file) detected.	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...glist.js?v=418 
Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...glist.js?v=418 
Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/16/2016 12:35 PM

16.02.2016 12.35.01	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...reply.js?v=418 
Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...reply.js?v=418 
Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/16/2016 12:35 PM

16.02.2016 12.35.01	Object (file) detected.	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...reply.js?v=418 
Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...reply.js?v=418 
Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/16/2016 12:35 PM

16.02.2016 12.35.01	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...ggest.js?v=418 
Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...ggest.js?v=418 
Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/16/2016 12:35 PM

16.02.2016 12.35.01	Object (file) detected.	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...ggest.js?v=418 
Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...ggest.js?v=418 
Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/16/2016 12:35 PM

16.02.2016 12.35.00	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...drate.js?v=418 
Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...drate.js?v=418 
Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/16/2016 12:35 PM

16.02.2016 12.35.00	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...event.js?v=418 
Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...event.js?v=418 
Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/16/2016 12:35 PM

16.02.2016 12.35.00	Object (file) detected.	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...drate.js?v=418 
Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...drate.js?v=418 
Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/16/2016 12:35 PM

16.02.2016 12.35.00	Object (file) detected.	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...event.js?v=418 
Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...event.js?v=418 
Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/16/2016 12:35 PM

16.02.2016 12.35.00	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...tedit.js?v=418 
Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...tedit.js?v=418 
Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/16/2016 12:35 PM

16.02.2016 12.35.00	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...n-min.js?v=418 
Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...n-min.js?v=418 
Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/16/2016 12:35 PM

16.02.2016 12.35.00	Object (file) detected.	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...tedit.js?v=418 
Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...tedit.js?v=418 
Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/16/2016 12:35 PM

16.02.2016 12.35.00	Object (file) detected.	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...n-min.js?v=418 
Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...n-min.js?v=418 
Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/16/2016 12:35 PM

16.02.2016 12.35.00	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...quote.js?v=418 
Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...quote.js?v=418 
Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/16/2016 12:35 PM

16.02.2016 12.35.00	Download blocked	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...ation.js?v=418 
Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...ation.js?v=418 
Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/16/2016 12:35 PM

16.02.2016 12.35.00	Object (file) detected.	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...quote.js?v=418 
Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...quote.js?v=418 
Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/16/2016 12:35 PM

16.02.2016 12.35.00	Object (file) detected.	http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...ation.js?v=418 
Object name: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	Object: http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri...ation.js?v=418 
Application: Google Chrome	Object type: Trojan program	Time: 2/16/2016 12:35 PM

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Thank you, Alan, ...:



You are welcome




> T.....Not sure how you have the patience to do that . ..... And my impression is that I might as well just shove it down the toilet....



I think that is the point. We are just getting fed up with discussing it. Those that can just get on with the Excel Stuff.
A bit inconsiderate maybe to those that are shut out....
_.. but maybe we are in for a big nasty   surprise .....

----------


## InvisibleMan

See my last post. Totally unusable on my laptop. Ok on my iPad but not much I can do here (at least not in terms of developing, testing and uploading solutions).

Short but sweet, but I think I shall just give it a miss and see what is going on elsewhere.

----------


## InvisibleMan

I can't even edit posts now ... but that even applies on my iPad so maybe it's something slightly different.  And, on this quick reply box, there are no icons at all.  So I can't edit or format the text, insert images or links, nothing.  Can't even use Ctrl-B to bold text.  

Kaspersky started playing a tune on the list of threads in the User CP; so, even before I tried to open a thread.  When I DO open a thread, it's a constant stream of "detected" and "blocked" warning messages, each with the traditional Kaspesrky fanfare.

On a positive note, it has prompted me to get Kaspersky to scan my system; the Quick Scan is clean so on we go with the Full Scan  :Smilie:

----------


## gmr4evr1

I'm assuming this hasn't been resolved yet as I've seen another post just under an hour ago regarding this issue.
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...forum-com.html
 I am getting it too, on my home and work PC. My home PC is using Norton/Symantec and is blocking threads when I open them. Not sure what the work one is using, but I just randomly blocks pages, including the page that comes up after I log in. The last time it happened was about 15 minutes before this post.

Also, not able to attach files. Not sure if the 2 are related, but thought I'd mention it.

----------


## InvisibleMan

> Not sure if the 2 are related, but thought I'd mention it.



Pretty sure they are. I think all the dialogue boxes are now affected.

----------


## FDibbins

Again, I have reported this to management - who seem deaf to the admin posts.

Where I work, Mcafee has totally blocked this site, this is getting ridiculous

----------


## InvisibleMan

Pretty bad situation if they don't even take notice of their Administrators. It's not as though it's an isolated incident.  And I fear for anyone without adequate malware protection.

Thanks for trying :Wink:

----------


## Tsjallie

Hi Alan,




> _ I think people like me with older computers, not getting these warnings and just using basic security like Microsoft Security essentials should maybe get worried.
> http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4310805
> _ What do you think now..
> _ considering that so many knowledgeable Computer Experts have gone or their software is protecting them and preventing them from accessing the site, maybe I should get out of here quick, while my Computer still works!!! ( And if i am lucky is not infected!! )



I see you're online, so you're computer must still be working  :Cool: 
I'm not familiair with Microsoft Security essentials, but apparently it's protecting you.
I'm using Norton Antivirus myself and it's saved me of a lot of misery for the  60/year.
As to old computers and OS's: it's always advised to stay up to date.

----------


## Tsjallie

Hi Ford,




> Again, I have reported this to management - who seem deaf to the admin posts.



I have been noticing staff via facebook. They promised to keep us posted there.
Also asked them to put a clear warning on facebook. Haven't seen anything yet  :Frown: 

Seems to me that TT has no clue of how to handle this situation.
What a waste!

But cheer up!
My experience is that even the worst things happening (in IT) will become anecdotes a year after  :Smilie:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Tsjallie




> ....
> 
> I see you're online, so you're computer must still be working 
> I'm not familiair with Microsoft Security essentials, but apparently it's protecting you.
> .....



Thanks for that.
Am running actually my Microsoft Security Essentials just now, have been since last night! - it takes ages, I guess it is one of the things one should consider paying for - It is obvious that People with better protection are getting warned when I am not...

As for being Online at ExcelForum, .. I am always puzzled by that. I am almost always shown as online, even when i have not accessed the site for ages. - Probably some Browser setting i do not know how to change, ( and do not feel like changing**) . I do lurk a lot, but usually off line, then just log in if i need to see a code. Sometimes i am logged in automatically, - again a browser setting i do not want to tempt fate in changing** , while i appear to be able to access the site,,  ( al be it with a bit of fear of being Infected with something nasty.....

Very surprised that Ford mentioned his problems, and vary surprised he vented his frustrations on a Public Sub Forum. That says a hell of a lot as to how bad this problem now seems to be

Alan

----------


## InvisibleMan

@Doc: would suggest that you Google: free McAfee and download the free version from the McAfee HomePage.

That will, at least, put your mind at rest.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi InvisibleMan




> @Doc: would suggest that you Google: free McAfee and download the free version from the McAfee HomePage........



Thanks, .. I am not sure that would interfere with my Microsoft Security Essentials.  .. I tried something similar, Avast, and it was a Nightmare..  Cutting a long story short, the free time period elapsed, so I had to delete it or sign up for a paid version.   It would not delete properly and caused a whole mess that meant I has an expensive Bill to repair my computer!!

As long as Microsoft are still supporting my Vistas and Offer Microsoft Security Essentials, then I thought that might be better than trying another that might screw everything up again...

Alan

----------


## InvisibleMan

As far as I understand it, the free McAfee scan does just that. It scans your system and identifies (and fixes, I think) any issues. If you want the full anti virus protection, you have to pay for it.

You can't/shouldn't have two competing anti-virus products active at the same time as they are liable to confuse the hell out of each other.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> .......
> You can't/shouldn't have two competing anti-virus products active at the same time as they are liable to confuse the hell out of each other.



That may have been the problem with Avast, as it did not delete properly. 

When my current Microsoft Security Essentials is finished, I will have another think
Thanks
Alan
( P.s.. I had a version of McAfee on an old XP Note book.. But it did not stop the Note Book being wiped out by CryptoWall 3.1
http://www.eileenslounge.com/viewtop...150878#p150878

----------


## Doc.AElstein

*Hi,*
_1 ) So I am at least feeling one of the “Team” now.  :Smilie:   - I was feeling alienated not getting many warnings. But Now, since yesterday i get the big Red Google warning we all love and many people have shown. Since yesterday it comes up at every attempt of mine to acces the site with Google Chrome.* Of course you can click on a bit to by-pass the warning...  It allows you to then “..call up the site before the dangerous programs are removed....”*
GoogleWarningsDetails.JPG
ByPassGoogleWarning.JPG

 In one of the many Posts on recent problems, Kyle suggested that this might just be down to the owners’ to clear this,   assuming the problems are solved...   ......   .....
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...t=#post4311896
_................................................................................


*_1a) If you Google Excel help Forum,* you get a warning now as well
GoogleSearchWarning.JPG

_.........................................................................................



_2) my* old IE 9* mostly calls up the Site with no problems. But occasionally i get this.
IE9Warning.JPG
 This is telling me that the identity and integrity of the Site cannot be checked. Again I read somewhere that the site had not renewed some security thing. 
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4291771
Maybe that is something to do with that.

_ also it often says that a script is taking too long to load, and advises me to give up
_ and again a warning i have had often in other sited before, but it happens constantly now at Excel Forum... 
BlockedMissingcertificate.JPG
_...............  basically saying to me that some things are being blocked as they have no security certificate..


_...............................................................................

I am writing this now on an old computer that is probably going to be trashed soon. But It is not practical to do any real work, or Excel Forum participation on it.

 At the end of the day it is a whole lot of bother, and a lot of uncertainties. I wanted to do a couple of replies/ follow ups yesterday and Today. The gut feeling seems to be to stay well clear...  shame. Or not?...
Alan

BTW EF Management were Logged in just now..( and an Admin – the one that can log-in ).  maybe they had a read......

_..............................................................................................

_....Anyone bored ...want a to be even more bored....

http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...g-threats.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...le-chrome.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...g-trojans.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...-img-link.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...e-changes.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...d-attempt.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...rly-again.html
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...e-warning.html
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...y-loading.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4314257
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4312246
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...orum-down.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ss-denied.html
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...y-message.html
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...forum-com.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...e-warning.html
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...forum-com.html
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...t=#post4312012

 to Link but a few........

----------


## InvisibleMan

I can't access the site from my laptop, and I have no plans to try from any other Windows PC. But I can see stuff on my iPad.  So, for some simpler formula or code solutions, where I can easily set up some test data, I'm testing a solution on my PC, copying and pasting the solution into an email and sending it my gmail account. I then copy and paste the solution into the thread ... done.  However, that is very tedious and time consuming so I don't think that I will be persevering with that approach.

I can understand why folk are packing their spotted hankies and moving on.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> ....So, for some simpler formula or code solutions, ...... testing a solution on my PC, copying and pasting the solution into an email and sending it my gmail account. ..then copy and paste .. into the thread ... done.  ... very tedious and time consuming ......can understand why folk are packing their spotted hankies and moving on.



Hi,
_... strange some are still here. Maybe the few that just by coincidence have not noticed anything yet.
_ . I will try to be positive...  take a risk, see if i can do the Copy and Paste bit so as to post on  my old computer.... But maybe we should all go and do something completely different....  instead..
Alan

----------


## InvisibleMan

Interestingly, I see this using Chrome with a pretty red background.






> The site ahead contains malware
> 
> Attackers currently on www.excelforum.com might attempt to install dangerous programs on your computer that steal or delete your information (for example, photos, passwords, messages, and credit cards).
> 
>   Automatically report details of possible security incidents to Google. Privacy policy
> 
> Back to safety        Hide details
> 
> Google Safe Browsing recently detected malware on www.excelforum.com. Websites that are normally safe are sometimes infected with malware.
> ...



So, I could choose to go ahead, but don't.  I'm sure that, if I did, Kaspersky would complain too.


IE11 doesn't stop me, but Kaspersky does complain and it is painful to ignore.  So, while it has the advantage that I can, if I wish, open attachments, it is a dubious benefit.

I may be missing something but I don't see a lot of the names that I would have taken for regular and senior members.  If that is the case, it must have a detrimental effect on the forum as a whole.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Interestingly, I see this using Chrome with a pretty red background.....
> ...So, I could choose to go ahead,...



Yep that is excactly what i see ( in German ) *Some people may have overlooked that they can still "get in"* that way, that is why i posted the screenshot......  BUT.....
.....



> .......
> I may be missing something but I don't see a lot of the names that I would have taken for regular and senior members.  If that is the case, it must have a detrimental effect on the forum as a whole.



... you have not missed anything, many have been forced elsewhere ... maybe some will come back.... time will tell....

----------


## protonLeah

On my old machine, winxp(!), I use browser: Opera 12.R17, Symantec/Norton Internet Security 2015.   I scan downloaded workbooks with "Spybot Seach & Destroy" and Malwarebytes.  I am_ not seeing_ what others are seeing????

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi protonLeah




> On my old machine, winxp(!), ....  I am_ not seeing_ what others are seeing????



I mainly use old machines with Vistas, but have a lot of  old NoteBooks with XP. Mostly i am on my Vistas machine. I saw little when many others were reporting problems. Just occasionally inaccessible, ( sometimes for long periods, but not often )
Since last night it has hit my vistas machine big time. Either i get the timeout error thing and cannot get in. Or every attempt at a Google entry gives me the big Red warning. My old small XP Notebooks are still running fine. I hope this is not a sign that they just do not “notice” bad things!!!
 I am using an old one ( about to be trashed anyway )to be on the safe side when accessing EF Forum. But it is small, slow and a pain to use. ( But the extended desktop helps –I  have the second monitor as a big telly stuck on the wall. Works nice with XP  :Smilie: 
*Alan*

----------


## InvisibleMan

I was choosing to ignore the odd warning from Kaspersky BUT it was preventing some features, initially. Then it was running interference constantly AND lots of features were blocked. AND THEN Chrome kicked in and I decided I was not going to ignore that.  I would be somewhat bemused if it were just affecting me but many others have reported problems.

The issue, if I understand correctly, is not with downloaded files but the fact that the EF pages may redirect you to malware sites ... which could/would download malware.

If you are not suffering the problems, maybe you are safe.  Good luck with that  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi,
  This maybe a coincidence, but I just thought i would mention it in passing..My Monthly Microsoft Security Scan just ended. I have used it for about a year. Only once a long time ago it found something

 This time it found this:



_..................................

And , what i have never had before,  Microsoft Security Essentials  keeps popping up and telling me of new things:




 But could be just a co-incidence

Alan

P.s. Access is still very difficult for me, with all the usual Google Warnings, despite this:



_ IE 8 and IE 9 are still no problem on an old unprotected computer......( apart from that i cannot upload anything....   not sure if that is a browser or another current EF Problem! )

----------


## FDibbins

I still keep getting malware warnings at home from AVG (just got another 1 now), and at work, our server has banned this site for 3 weeks now.

I wont even try risking getting back on until I know it is safe, hope yo see you all again soon...you can find me over at MrExcel, where I have been helping for the past few weeks

----------


## Tony Valko

> I wont even try risking getting back on until I know it is safe



You can never know for certain if it's safe.

Just because your security software doesn't complain doesn't mean it's safe!  :EEK!:

----------


## Tsjallie

Hmmm... No attack so far today.
Are we making progress :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gmr4evr1

I sure hope so.

----------


## Tsjallie

Message on EF Facebook:




> Hi Everyone
> 
> As you might have experienced, the forum has faced malware attacks in the last week.
>  We would like to bring to your notice that as of yesterday, the forum is ALL CLEAR, certified by Sucuri and our top security consultants.
> 
> In the last week we were attacked thrice but we got to them pretty quick and the issues were gone before they could become serious. But due to the frequency of attacks a lot of the firewalls are still blocking Excel Forum and sending out warning messages.
>  We urge you to please bear with us while we resolve this issue and bring to you a consistently clean forum.
> 
> Meanwhile, Excel Forum is clean to use and will not harm your systems. 
> ...

----------


## Doc.AElstein

I got the Red warning a few times this morning. And occasionally the database / Time out error thing. It takes ages to post a reply, which sometimes causes some people in impatience to click the reply again, which leads to duplicate posts.
I noticed if when a post took a long time to post, it was actually posted quickly, but the Forum took a long time to show it / refresh the page. I found this out because I noticed if i opened a new tab while the i was still waiting for the original tab to update, then in fact the post had gone through. So i could simply close and disregard the tab still appearing to take a long time. 
I noticed today some Threads with replies were still shown as zero replies for a few hours after they had replies.
Alan

P.s I cannot get attatchments to work, so i just use this
https://app.box.com/signup/personal
Edit. The problem may be confined to the Paper clip. Doing it another way throgh managing attatchments works.
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4325586

Edit An Old computer I used on and off to get to ExcelForum recently just found this
PoohFeb2016.jpg

It has never found anything before despite always working in the background in the internett. Could be a coincidence, I do not know what those viruses are, or where they typically come from

----------


## Tsjallie

Hi Alan,
I asked Norton to analyze the formum's site and they confirmed it's clean.
As to the other issues you mention, I'm experiencing these too sometimes.
But they also happened before the attack. So I don't think they are related to it.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Tsjallie




> ....
> I asked Norton to analyze the formum's site and they confirmed it's clean.
> As to the other issues you mention, I'm experiencing these too sometimes.
> But they also happened before the attack. So I don't think they are related to it.



Thanks for that update, that is helpful, I am not really up on these things.
A glimmer of hope, ... maybe some old Friends will find there way back somehow.
Alan

----------


## Philb1

I read a lot of those posts & didn't see anything about running Mawarebytes. I use it about once a month & delete anything it finds, I'm also running a internet security suite.
You can get malware from a knitting site, I know that coz a while ago my wife managed to get a real good one from a crochet site & Malwarebyte got rid of it
The link below if for the free version
https://www.malwarebytes.org/dl-confirm/

----------


## FDibbins

Phil, thanks for the update  :Smilie:

----------


## Philb1

No problem.. It can take an hour or two to scan your computer or even longer if you have multiple hard drives. Mine takes about 90 minutes to complete, my sons about 3 hours. It's a slow process but it catches things your anti virus doesn't  :Smilie:

----------

